#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  IEC standards compilation

## himmelstern

*IEC standards compilation*





> IEC 60027 Letter symbols to be used in electrical technology
> IEC 60028 International standard of resistance for copper
> IEC 60034 Rotating electrical machinery
> IEC 60038 IEC Standard Voltages
> IEC 60041 Field acceptance tests to determine the hydraulic performance of hydraulic turbines* storage pumps and pump-turbines
> IEC 60044 Instrument transformers
> IEC 60045 Steam turbines
> IEC 60050 International Electrotechnical Vocabulary
> IEC 60051 Recommendation for direct acting indicating analogue electric measuring instruments and their accessories
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: IEC standards compilation

----------


## ebadullahmomin

how to download ******* there is no file

----------


## surgeArrester

> how to download ******* there is no file



check again its 10gb


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## PemulA

> how to download ******* there is no file



download torr-ent-- file and then using utorr-ent---- to download ...
utorr-ent is free

----------


## safetypartha

Dear Bro*
Download the rar. file and open the ******* link and get the file 9.9GB file with the help of ******* down-loader.
Partha.

----------


## himmelstern

You have to wait untill the downlod its complete at the to.rrent dowloader* if not the file will be invalid. 

the tor.rent program make the space in Hard Disk and in file folder size all the size* but is not true* you only can only use the file when you reach 100%

----------


## Henryrcp

Thanks* 
Downloaded* currently reviewing

----------


## Mikepehli

can you post them in mediafire?
Tks in advance

----------


## ale0016

Hi mate*

I downloaded the torent and opened with u ******* but no one seems to be sharing.
Is this shared on another platform as well?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks for your help.

----------


## himmelstern

I use bittor.rent* if more people dowload it* more seeds and letchers will appear.

----------


## himmelstern

you can increase the speed of dowladoad with using this tor.r.ent trackers: copy and paste on this or each tor.r.re.nt this will add seeds and peers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://191.101.229.236:1337/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://89.234.156.205:80/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://114.55.113.60:6969/announce

udp://107.150.14.110:6969/announce

udp://5.79.249.77:6969/announce

udp://195.123.209.37:1337/announce

udp://37.19.5.155:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://185.5.97.139:8089/announce

udp://194.106.216.222:80/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://51.254.244.161:6969/announce

udp://188.165.253.109:1337/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://128.199.70.66:5944/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://195.123.209.40:80/announce

udp://tracker.skyts.net:6969/announce

udp://tracker.yoshi210.com:6969/announce

udp://tracker.internetwarriors.net:1337/announce

udp://tracker.ex.ua:80/announce

udp://tracker.bittor.pw:1337/announce

udp://tracker.kuroy.me:5944/announce

udp://zer0day.ch:1337/announce

udp://tracker.kicks-ass.net:80/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://213.163.67.56:1337/announce

udp://185.86.149.205:1337/announce

udp://109.121.134.121:1337/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://178.33.73.26:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://85.17.19.180:80/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.mg64.net:6969/announce

udp://tracker.opentrackr.o

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker2.indowebster.com:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker4.piratux.com:6969/announce

udp://coppersurfer.tk:6969/announce

udp://exodus.desync.com:6969/announce

udp://open.demonii.com:1337/announce

udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80/announce

udp://public.popcorn-tracker.org:6969/announce

udp://p4p.arenabg.com:1337/announce

udp://tracker.piratepublic.com:1337/announce

udp://tracker.tiny-vps.com:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.filetracker.pl:8089/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://182.176.139.129:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://open.stealth.si:80/announce

udp://208.67.16.113:8000/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://94.23.183.33:6969/announce

udp://74.82.52.209:6969/announce

udp://151.80.120.114:2710/announce

udp://168.235.67.63:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://5.79.83.193:6969/announce

udp://46.4.109.148:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://62.212.85.66:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://bt.xxx-tracker.com:2710/announce

udp://eddie4.nl:6969/announce

udp://shadowshq.eddie4.nl:6969/announce

udp://shadowshq.yi.org:6969/announce

udp://tracker.eddie4.nl:6969/announce

udp://tracker.mg64.net:2710/announce

udp://62.138.0.158:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://bt.firebit.co.uk:6969/

udp://p4p.arenabg.ch:1337

udp://p4p.arenabg.ch:1337/announce

udp://p4p.arenabg.com:1337

udp://public.popcorn-tracker.org:6969

udp://tracker.coppersurfer.tk/announce

udp://tracker.coppersurfer.tk:1337/announce

udp://tracker.coppersurfer.tk:6969

udp://tracker.ilibr.org:6969/announce

udp://tracker.leechers-paradise.org:6969

udp://tracker.opentrackr.org:1337

udp://www.eddie4.nl:6969/announce

udp://9.rarbg.com:2780/announce

udp://9.rarbg.me:2780/announce

udp://9.rarbg.to:2730/announce

udp://tracker.dler.org:6969/announce

udp://tracker.trackerfix.com:82/announce

udp://tracker.pirateparty.gr:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://mgtracker.org:2710/announce

udp://91.218.230.81:6969/announce

udp://tracker.grepler.com:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://185.50.198.188:1337/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker4.itzmx.com:2710/announce

udp://tracker2.wasabii.com.tw:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.mg64.net:6881/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://182.190.3.68:6969/announce

udp://mgtracker.org:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://asnet.pw:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.mgtracker.org:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker1.wasabii.com.tw:6969/announce

udp://tracker.yibis.com:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker3.itzmx.com:6961/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://198.98.49.217:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.opentrackr.org:1337/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.mininova.org/announce

udp://tracker.opentrackr.org:80/announce

udp://tracker.mrdrsr.net:6969/announce

udp://open.acgtracker.com:1096/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.bluefrog.pw:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://www.mvgroup.org:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://stats.anisource.net:2710/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://182.190.4.52:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.coppersurfer.tk:6969/announce

udp://tracker.leechers-paradise.org:6969/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://tracker.zer0day.to:1337/announce

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

udp://182.190.4.38:6969/announce

udp://explodie.org:6969/announce

udp://opentrackr.org:1337/announce

----------


## ale0016

Thanks a lot Himmelstern*

I have loaded the ******* in bittor.rent and waiting for some peers to connect. (see pic)**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hopefully it will work.

Thanks again

----------


## ale0016

Thanks a lot Himmelstern*

I have loaded the ******* in bittor.rent and waiting for some peers to connect. (see pic)**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hopefully it will work.



Thanks againSee More: IEC standards compilation

----------


## himmelstern

> Thanks a lot Himmelstern*
> 
> I have loaded the ******* in bittor.rent and waiting for some peers to connect. (see pic)**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



use procedure on
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

use this settings for bitto.rr.ent

----------


## himmelstern

> Thanks a lot Himmelstern*
> 
> I have loaded the ******* in bittor.rent and waiting for some peers to connect. (see pic)**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



there are more seeds and leeches for that file

----------


## PemulA

> you can increase the speed of dowladoad with using this tor.r.ent trackers: copy and paste on this or each tor.r.re.nt this will add seeds and peers
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Based on your explanation ... i am not clear how to increase the speed (copy and paste on this or each tor.r.re.nt to where?)

----------


## himmelstern

> Based on your explanation ... i am not clear how to increase the speed (copy and paste on this or each tor.r.re.nt to where?)

----------


## ebadullahmomin

I WILL try for downloading and reply

----------


## ale0016

I have done what show 3 days ago and so far 0% download  :Suspicion: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

very extrange

----------


## tuanlvhut

Hi all*

IEC Standard - Google Drive: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ebadullahmomin

thanks i will try downloaded will inform after downloading

----------


## Ammar_khalid

Thanks a lot :Soap:

----------


## rfuentesl201288

Can you post the link working please?

See More: IEC standards compilation

----------


## rfuentesl201288

amigo podrias pasarme el link para descargar el *******?

----------


## Rao8390

Hi,

Can you please provide the IEC 60364-5-55?

----------


## Pablo_ceto

Sos un genio, gracias&#161;

----------


## endorphin

Can you guys please seed the t o r r e n t. Thanks!!!!

----------


## cag

Hi

Can you please send me the google drive link of IEC standards compilation.

----------


## endorphin

Just finished downloading the *******. Thanks himmelstern!!!!!!

----------


## karthikeyanvkk

pleasse post the ******* link and seed

----------


## matthewbig

Thank you!

----------


## rcraig61

I will be seeding the file shortly.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

the link please

----------


## atoyo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lotus888

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks for your unselfish contribution.
Would you like to provide us with a detailed file list which included by your google driver?


Much obliged!See More: IEC standards compilation

----------


## atoyo

I got the link in an electrical engineering blog, I have no files stored in google drive

----------


## lotus888

> I got the link in an electrical engineering blog, I have no files stored in google drive



Would you like to share the lastest version of IEC 62744?
Best Regards

----------


## atoyo

Im sorry. IEC 62744 is not in the compilation of standards that I download

----------


## atoyo

lotus888 Send me your email address at artoyon@gmail.com. I got the IEC 62744-2014 standard

----------


## lotus888

> lotus888 Send me your email address at artoyon@gmail.com. I got the IEC 62744-2014 standard



Hi atoyo,
Much obliged for your unselfish help. My mail address：
fengchuntao1971888@gmail.com
Thanks again!

----------


## Alder99

Thanks!!!!!!!

----------


## ikeballesteros

Can anyone help to provide the updated Link.

----------


## GUEDICHI

Hello
it is possible to have standards IEC 60095-1,2 and 4
thank you

----------


## Arief Bukhari

Link deleted already. would you please reUpload again?
Thanks in advance

----------

